# Englander 25-PDVC Heat modes A,B,C,D???



## lessoil (Dec 6, 2013)

Just changed our new to us stove from mode A to mode C.
Can anyone explain what these modes are all about??  (A,B,C,D)
C vs A: WOW what a difference in flame height/heat!!

Thanks in advance! Helping a guy at work with his Englander.
So far very impressed with the stove! Basement install and has easily raised
the temp from 56 to 70. Basement is not finished.


----------



## h2ochild (Dec 6, 2013)

The modes allow the same controller to be used in various models. For example: The PDVC is factory set to run on Mode D. The PDV at mode C. This thread discusses some of it, particularly post #23 By Mike Holton of ESW.https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...s-wanna-share-good-stuff.104004/#post-1359302


----------



## Dgopetactical (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, never heard of a pdvc being on A, how did that happen?


----------



## lessoil (Dec 6, 2013)

Dgopetactical said:


> Wow, never heard of a pdvc being on A, how did that happen?


I traded an airtight wood stove for the pdvc.
The previous owner was building a new house and used the pellet stove while working on the house.
Can not remember why he wanted a LOW burn but Englander Techs helped him set up the stove. ie Mode A

Will check out thread mentioned above.
Thanks!!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 8, 2013)

Dgopetactical said:


> Wow, never heard of a pdvc being on A, how did that happen?


 
if one does a "hard reset" the board defaults to A mode where it will stay unless the operator goes back into mode settings and places it back to the normal mode


----------

